# Anyone pregnant now after having placental abruption in the past?



## Bebica

And how long after that you became pregnant again? Are you scarred now? Or were scarred if you had a baby already...
I had that same problem 10 yrs ago and now that I am pregnant I am little scarred it'll happen again(they say 10% chances) but my obgyn says it's zero to none chances...Still I cannot stop stressing about it because it happened at 27 weeks but fortunatelly my daughter was born and survived to a normal 10 yrs old today :)
Anyone with same problem or any problem in previous pregnancy,now scarred of repeating it?


----------



## DarlingMe

Placental abruption is not usually related to anything specific and is just one of those things that happens. As your OB said there really is a small chance this will happen again. My mom had an abruption at 32 weeks with me (30 years ago that was way early!) and had a normal pregnacy and natural vaginal birth with my sister 10 years later. I hope that helps and that you get a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth!


----------



## Bebica

I hope this is the case here..Also my daughter was born with ABS which causes placental abruption almost always so I hope that this is reason why I had it on the first place.I am little worried but hey...even when you are the healthiest person,don't know the outcome...So it's always little risky.


----------



## Lovingmybaby

I had a placental abruption with my daughter at 36 weeks and 4 days and she didnt have any vital signs and spent awhile in the NICU...It wasnt found until it completely seperated and I went into labor...I am now 21 weeks pregnant and its been 13 months since my daughter was born...I am terrified...


----------



## rachlou

Hi i also had this however it was at 18 weeks so I lost my little boy.... Im am now pregnant again 5 monthes later and I have been told not to worry about it as it is just one of those things and isnt recurrent.... Hope all goes well x


----------



## daisyduck

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to post my experience in the hope of offering you some reassurance...

I suffered an undetected placental abruption with my little boy (now 3yrs old) - it wasn't picked up on until he was born and found to require blood transfusions, oxygen and a 2 wk stay on NICU. He is such a lucky little boy (he also had to fight off group b strep)!!

Needless to say I never wanted to go through that again, so to find myself pregnant again (this time unplanned) I was utterly terrified!!

I was placed under consultant care and my pregnancy was closely monitored with scans and nst's monthly at first and then weekly from 28wks and an elective c-section scheduled. Although it was a very stressful pregnancy filled with worry that I felt noone else but my OH could really understand, I'm so pleased to say that 10 days ago my second little miracle arrived safely!! :)

I know it's so easy for people to say 'don't worry' and to be honest I think you probably will worry until you hold that little person in your arms and you know that history is not going to repeat itself...

But please - push for the best possible care and monitoring, it really does help to ease your worries...

Best of luck ladies - I wish you all happy healthy pregnancies! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sham1

Hi Bebica, i was going to post something similar so it was a relief to see I


----------



## sham1

Hi Bebica, I was going to post a similar post so it was a relief to see that i'm not the only one who worries about it. I lost my son last year due to a placental abruption at 20 weeks and am now 17 weeks pregnant again. I'm REALLY nervous and my hospital does not seem to giving me more scans/monitoring. I wish you all the best x


----------



## Bebica

Did you all have high blood pressures during the pregnancies or was anything else the reason for placental abrupt. See,mine(that's what dr thinks) is due to amniotic band syndrome so she thinks it was all conected and that I shouldn't worry,but I can't help..I am so worried instead of enjoying it.


----------



## sham1

Hi Bebica, I didn't have high blood pressure or any other risk factor for abruption. They told me that they believe it was just a one-off unfortunate thing. Saw a consultant at my hospital today after much complaining to the hospital, they are now giving me extra scans in the second half of the pregnancy so feel a little more comfortable. She also told me there was no harm in taking low-dose aspirin until 36 weeks and they would usually suggest it when a woman had had 2 or more abruptions but that I can take it if I like.


----------



## ASBO_ALI

I had 2 placenta's, one was a smaller than the other and started peeling away at 31 weeks, consequentially my body assumed it was time to give birth and my lil boy arrived after a 3 day labour weighing 4lb. He was perfect though... didnt need breathing equipment etc... but the filthy UK NHS SCBU (Special Care Baby Unit) gave him MRSA! Let me not get started on that though... Im pregnant again now 6 weeks and worried my baby will arrive early again due to placenta abruption... i certainly dont want my baby back in SCBU picking up super bug... xx


----------



## baby5onboard

Hi, 
I had my DS at 32 weeks due to placental abruption, had bleeding on the friday morning was taken to hospital by ambulance and kept in for obs and then gushed the following morning, in hospital fortunatley and was taken for immediate c section.
He is nearly 3 now and although a little behind on his speech is very happy and healthy.
He spent 2 weeks in NICU/SCBU.
I am now 28 weeks pregnant and am so paranoid it will happen again, my consultant has told me I am higher risk for it since ive had it before but not to be too worried.
I had a scan last week and baby is 3 weeks bigger than my dates and they have booked me for another scan at 34 weeks which I think is too long, in the mean time I will be sitting at home worrying so im seeing my midwife next week to discuss a scan before this.


----------



## bellasmommy21

I had my daughter at 33 weeks pregnant.On october 22 2010 I was having back labor and all. they did a test to make sure i wouldn't have her prematurely. they did not take me off of work or anything. they told me everything would be ok when i was 20 something weeks having contractions. one day i went in the day before i had her. i was having contractions 3-4 minutes apart. they gave me meds and sent me home. a couple hrs later i wake up feeling like shit sooo much pain. i felt like i was peeing my pants or my water break. i go to the bathroom and im bleeding profusely. I hemmoaged. Almost bled to death. She had many complications. she was hospitalized for 3 1/2 weeks. they almost had to give me a hysterectomy but didnt. i was hospitalized for 8 days. And the pain never goes away.

after my daughter was born i got pregnant again may of 2011. I lost the baby 3 months into it. it killed me. so im not sure i can ever conceive again. But i think the pain of losing a child is the worst pain anyone can have.


----------



## Becktoria

Hi, I too had a complete placenta abruption July just gone at 36 weeks pregnant. I was having what I thought was contractions, was getting ready to leave house to take my little girl to my sisters so me and hubby could go hospital. All of a sudden there was a gush, thought my waters had broke but when I looked it was a pool of blood. At that point I knew my baby girl had gone. Ambulance took me to hospital where it was confirmed she had died, I went on to give birth to my beautiful sleeping daughter 8 hours later. I had no warning signs, no high blood pressure etc. it's the most horrific thing tO lose a child my heart breaks everyday. I have recently found out I'm pregnant and I'm absolutely petrified of it happening again. I will be closely monitored, been put on baby asprin and been told if all goes well will have steroid injections at 32 weeks and deliver by c section 34 weeks. If I get that far fingers crossed. I don't know about anyone else who has been through this but I can't help feel negative, I'm too scared to get attached for it to be taken away from me again. I'm so stressed its untrue but I have to try and relax. What type of monitoring will anyone else have who are pregnant again? Wishing you all lots of luck and happinessxxxx


----------



## Alias

Another one here, I had an abruption at 34+6, I was already hospitalised since I'd had bleeding a few days before because of placenta previa. My DD was born by c section under general anestetic and barely breathing, but recovered and is a happy 21 month old. 

I'm now 25 weeks pregnant with her sibling. The risk of it happening again is always in the back of my mind, but I try not to think about it too much. I had pre eclampsia as well, so I'm just keeping an eye for signs of that, and if it shows up then I'll deal. And if they want to hospitalise me for weeks just in case (I was to stay until 38 weeks last time, then be sectioned, and I complained... Little did I know!) I'll be happy to sit there if it means my baby is safe.


----------



## Mamaof5soon

I had one at 41+5 with my son 10 months ago, and I am pregnant now. I'm scared but there was no high blood pressure or anything with me? My son made it and so did I, but I had to have 3 unit blood transfusion. I feel extremely blessed that everything turned out fine and I am going to stay positive and try not to worry so much.


----------



## DollPosse

I had one which lead to my first child's birth at 35 weeks. that was 6 year ago and I am due in April. Mine was not severe but I did lose quite a bit of blood. My MIL had an abruption with her first child in 1969. She almost had to deliver via c section but she was able to deliver vaginally. She had her daughter at 32 weeks.

I had to have an emergency c section due to blood loss and fetal distress. My high risk doctors do know about my past abruption but they do not seem concerned, but I also receive regular ultrasounds and I am monitored very well. I did not have any issues with my pregnancy with my first child that would have made anyone suspect the possibility.


----------

